# *crysis Screenshots*



## MatrixEVO

Post your Crysis screenshots!

Here's some of mine. Settings using "very high" Windows XP "hack" (just a .cfg file edit), at 1440x900 no AA, getting between 25-40 fps:


----------



## BluePlum

Is that direct X 10? Or can you only get that with vista? Because i saw it with direct x10 and you could see the lights coming through all the leaves in the tress.


----------



## MatrixEVO

BluePlum said:


> Is that direct X 10? Or can you only get that with vista? Because i saw it with direct x10 and you could see the lights coming through all the leaves in the tress.





MatrixEVO said:


> Settings using "very high" Windows XP "hack" (just a .cfg file edit)



DX9 is still capable of many things. Those screenshots are taken runnning Windows XP x64 using DX9c. Crytec just disabled those settings by default to anybody who doesn't have Vista or a DX10 card. You can get those settings with XP and a DX9 native card with a simple .cfg edit.


----------



## vista4334

BluePlum said:


> Is that direct X 10? Or can you only get that with vista? Because i saw it with direct x10 and you could see the lights coming through all the leaves in the tress.



Its kinda like dx10, but its not true dx10. Ya, u need vista for dx10. He hacked it to get it in xp, but its not recommended if u don't know how.


----------



## MatrixEVO

vista4334 said:


> Its kinda like dx10, but its not true dx10. Ya, u need vista for dx10. He hacked it to get it in xp, but its not recommended if u don't know how.



It's actually very simple. I could tell everybody how if enough people wanted to know. It takes about 2 minutes to edit, and it's a simple "copy and paste" job.


----------



## BluePlum

U must have a good computer


----------



## Geoff

Those are some great screenshots!



vista4334 said:


> Its kinda like dx10, but its not true dx10. Ya, u need vista for dx10. He hacked it to get it in xp, but its not recommended if u don't know how.


It's not DX10 at all, he just changed the configuration files to give him the "very high" graphics settings under XP.  It's still nothing like DX10.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];836165 said:
			
		

> It's still nothing like DX10.



If you search around on the net, there are many comparative screenshots of DX9 very high settings, compared to DX10 very high. The differences are next to none visually. Crysis barely utilizes DX10 features. DX9 is capable of 99% of Crysis's very high features.


----------



## epidemik

Amazing screens...


----------



## Geoff

It's kind of odd actually, I went to play the Crysis 64 bit demo and I had lots of artifacts, then the game crashed.  I went to play Call of Duty 4 for about a half hour and no issues at all, stress tests also show no errors.  I may have to get the full game and see if it's just a bug in the demo.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];836311 said:
			
		

> It's kind of odd actually, I went to play the Crysis 64 bit demo and I had lots of artifacts, then the game crashed.  I went to play Call of Duty 4 for about a half hour and no issues at all, stress tests also show no errors.  I may have to get the full game and see if it's just a bug in the demo.



Crysis is very stressful on all hardware and all at once. It's like doing a stress test at the same time for your CPU, RAM, GPU, even the hard drive somewhat.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Crysis is very stressful on all hardware and all at once. It's like doing a stress test at the same time for your CPU, RAM, GPU, even the hard drive somewhat.


I've been stress testing my CPU and RAM at the same time using Orthos (which is much more demanding), and I even lowered my video card overclock.  But w/e, CoD 4 is still better


----------



## DSM1999

what resolution are you using?


----------



## MatrixEVO

DSM1999 said:


> what resolution are you using?



1440x900


----------



## DSM1999

MatrixEVO said:


> 1440x900



oh nice


----------



## lanpartiercarter

wow holy smoke i love the palm tree SS


----------



## Kornowski

Just ordered my 8800GT and another 2GB of RAM, so looking forward to trying it out


----------



## lanpartiercarter

your setup is amazing kornowski


----------



## Kornowski

> your setup is amazing kornowski



You think so? Thanks


----------



## Geoff

I still think that Call of Duty 4 looks better, not to mention you don't need a $5000 rig to play it, since I get 60-100FPS maxed out 

Anyways, back to Crysis.


----------



## mat2317

Kornowski said:


> Just ordered my 8800GT and another 2GB of RAM, so looking forward to trying it out



Where did you get your 8800GT from? ocuk?


----------



## Kornowski

Hey man, Nah, it was a little expenive from there, plus they don't have any in stock;

https://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?EVG-88GT5K

That's the one I've bought, they had some in stock last night...

Hope this helps


----------



## mat2317

Cheers dude.


----------



## all_out_06

the people that say COD looks better...aaa have u played crysis yet? or have u only seen screenshots, cuz its amazing...ive never seen a better looking game...ever.. the rocky terrain and the sand and the trees in the distance, all look so real. and the cut scenes are awesome. the DX10 explosions are awesome too, along with the physics and the AI just the game blows my mind. and to think we havent even seen it completely maxed out. i was in one room where i got 60 fps, and i was like holy crap its so smooth, and i was thinkin the game would be 1000 times ebtter if it ran that smooth all the time, even though already the game is awesome. but if u dont have a good system, dont bother...it doesnt look good on low setting, but it wasnt made too either so...crysis is far more advanced than n e thing out right now IMO.


----------



## elitehacker

Yeah, no graphics card available now can run it well with AA and AS enabled.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Back on topic:


----------



## Jabes

sorry for going off topic but I'm just wondering why didn't u get vista?

edit: nice screenshots


----------



## zaroba

bow down before me and prey for your life!





ammo anybody?





 ...Dead bodies everywhere...





ahh...peace and relaxation


----------



## Ramodkk

/\ that last one looks amazing!! Nice screen, and rig too of course


----------



## DirtyD86

ya know, crysis is pretty and all but for all the hype they built up it didnt deliver at all. cod 4 looks way better IMO


----------



## BluePlum

More More!


----------



## MatrixEVO

> More More!



As you request :


----------



## Kesava

man crysis looks awesome.

one day ill get a job.

and get lots of money.

and get a decent system.

and run crysis.

but by that time crysis will be old anyway.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Kuzba said:


> but by that time crysis will be old anyway.



Haha, yes but, you will be able to afford hardware that can run it like my system can run Far Cry as of now.


----------



## ThatGuy16

looks good

 here are a few i took in DX10 with a couple setting on high @ 1680x1050. Ran pretty smooth . Theres a ATI hotfix, but im afraid to use it.. their are good and bad reviews 

Demo:
These are sized down a little, for you that don't have 1680x1050














ill take some more later

EDIT: DX10 gameplay is better, but DX9 @ high is real nice.. i don't know how to do that config edit for very high









matrix, is the game worth buying?


----------



## BluePlum

*More More*

More exlposions and more realy life like people, I just cant get enough of them! Good work man keep on coming


----------



## hermeslyre

I don't have a SS, but a found a high quality video of some very awesome physics. It also has a .ini configuration file tweak, to get the physics to look smooth when dealing with a large amount.. The last part of this video is pretty cool, Who would have thought thousands of boxes flying around the screen would be so entertaining?

http://www.stage6.com/user/Neillithan/video/1911267/Crysis---Mass-Physics-(High-Quality)


----------



## mat2317

Heres just 1. More to come tomorrow!


----------



## BluePlum

mat2317 said:


> Heres just 1. More to come tomorrow!



can you shoot the birds?


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> matrix, is the game worth buying?



I think it is. I haven't beat it yet, but it's been pretty good so far, definitely "sci-fi" material. Once you get used to ducking for cover, using the nano-suit, and aiming well with the different  sites, it's fun because you can easily go through about 50 Koreans and move on to the next point. You also get some new weapons later on which are amazing.



BluePlum said:


> can you shoot the birds?



Haha. I will try it, and if it works I will take a screenshot of it.


----------



## Geoff

I was able to shoot the crabs and fish, so I would imagine you could shoot the birds.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I have a lot more awesome screenshots, but I don't think I should post them because they are potential spoilers.


----------



## Kornowski

> I was able to shoot the crabs and fish, so I would imagine you could shoot the birds.



lol, You can!  I've done it many a time


----------



## I-KILLED-U

*Crysis Screenshots*

Here are mines, Online in Instant Action.


----------



## mat2317




----------



## Matt_91

Some of mine, it kinda shows that this game can look good even when you can't run it on full. I need to get some more...










Hmmm...I should take some daytime ones

My screenshots have nothing on the high and very high screenshots, I'm just showing them for people without 8800s and without 2+ GB RAM etc.


----------



## Geoff

mat2317 said:


> -insane screenshots-


How can you stand to play at 10-20FPS?


----------



## I-KILLED-U

[-0MEGA-];842447 said:
			
		

> How can you stand to play at 10-20FPS?



he probably was playing it like that to take some screen shots. cause is a PITA to play like that.


----------



## kobaj

[-0MEGA-];842447 said:
			
		

> How can you stand to play at 10-20FPS?



Halo original, never above 5 fps, I beat it, legendary, 18 times.

If the game is good, I dont care if it runs at bad fps. I think people who only care about looks and fps should be slapped.

(P.s. And yes, you can check my xfire to see, 300 hours in halo).

(P.s. This was before I got this pc).


----------



## BluePlum

MatrixEVO said:


> I have a lot more awesome screenshots, but I don't think I should post them because they are potential spoilers.



POST THEM NOW!!!


----------



## Geoff

kobaj said:


> Halo original, never above 5 fps, I beat it, legendary, 18 times.
> 
> If the game is good, I dont care if it runs at bad fps. I think people who only care about looks and fps should be slapped.
> 
> (P.s. And yes, you can check my xfire to see, 300 hours in halo).
> 
> (P.s. This was before I got this pc).


I can see people who want to play games on POS systems, but why would you have the settings turned up so high that you only get 10-20FPS, when you can set the graphics lower and get 30+..


----------



## kobaj

[-0MEGA-];842494 said:
			
		

> I can see people who want to play games on POS systems, but why would you have the settings turned up so high that you only get 10-20FPS, when you can set the graphics lower and get 30+..



True, just re-emphasizing my fact, people who only care about graphics should be slapped .


----------



## I-KILLED-U

kobaj said:


> True, just re-emphasizing my fact, people who only care about graphics should be slapped .



ur probably saying that cause since you cant have it maxed out and run the game smooth. crysis is a game to run it the higher graphics as possible. is like having a Ferrari and only go at 20mph.


----------



## kobaj

I-KILLED-U said:


> ur probably saying that cause since you cant have it maxed out and run the game smooth. crysis is a game to run it the higher graphics as possible. is like having a Ferrari and only go at 20mph.



No, is like having a Ferrari but if you go above 20 mph you lose almost all steering function.


----------



## mat2317

[-0MEGA-];842447 said:
			
		

> How can you stand to play at 10-20FPS?



It drops to around 10-20fps when there is insane action. Its not aggressive lag or anything but its fine for me. Its normally at around ~30fps when your just going around driving and killing the occasional bad guy. Its really not a problem.


----------



## Kornowski

Matt, is it your CPU and RAM that's getting the lower FPS, because the GT is an awesome card!


----------



## mat2317

Kornowski said:


> Matt, is it your CPU and RAM that's getting the lower FPS, because the GT is an awesome card!



Yeah yeah i know  But it will get me through until january, when I will buy awsome RAM, CPU and a new Mobo.


----------



## Geoff

kobaj said:


> True, just re-emphasizing my fact, people who only care about graphics should be slapped .


Which is exactly my point.  Whoever was playing the game at 10-20FPS just so they can run at a high resolution and medium/high graphics should be slapped


----------



## MatrixEVO

Beautiful 1680x1050 8X AA very high settings in XP, running 20-35 FPS (not playable IMO though)(more to come later):


----------



## BluePlum

Put some killing Screen shots up


----------



## hermeslyre

[-0MEGA-];842819 said:
			
		

> Which is exactly my point.  Whoever was playing the game at 10-20FPS just so they can run at a high resolution and medium/high graphics should be slapped



Crysis is too actiony to play comfortably in the lower FPS region, IMO. A game like Oblivion or Company of Heroes, otherwise. I played Oblivion absolutely maxed in the 15-30 FPS range, average 22+ or so. Was graphically stunning, and the lag wasn't as noticeable as it would be, in say UT3. So i take offense in your generalization!  

I admit I'm a graphics whore. But I can deal with a minor hiccup here and there, providing it isn't an online game.


----------



## MatrixEVO

BluePlum said:


> Put some killing Screen shots up



I had some, but I thought that posting them would make me look a bit disturbed, lol. I will put some up later since you requested them. Some are of me choking the guys and throwing them off a cliff or something.


----------



## diduknowthat

MatrixEVO said:


> If you search around on the net, there are many comparative screenshots of DX9 very high settings, compared to DX10 very high. The differences are next to none visually. Crysis barely utilizes DX10 features. DX9 is capable of 99% of Crysis's very high features.



I have almost the exact system as you do and I play Crysis on highest settings with DX10. There is a difference actually, mostly in the lighting. It's much more realistic in DX10.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I don't know why, but my system wasn't running Crysis today like it usually does. It has good and bad days, WTF? Also, as you can see, my performance doesn't vary much with high and lower resolutions. But here are some screenshots regardless:


----------



## MatrixEVO

diduknowthat said:


> I have almost the exact system as you do and I play Crysis on highest settings with DX10. There is a difference actually, mostly in the lighting. It's much more realistic in DX10.



I'm going to be getting Vista x64 soon, so I will compare, but from what I've seen posted around the net, there isn't too many visual differences.


----------



## ThatGuy16

You can't really notice any difference from screenshots... but the gameplay in DX10 is alot better, its more "realistic" and looks better. IMO


----------



## ChrisUlrich

ThatGuy16 said:


> You can't really notice any difference from screenshots... but the gameplay in DX10 is alot better, its more "realistic" and looks better. IMO



It's the differences no one notices.  The sky, light difusion... crap like that.


----------



## all_out_06

not too bad, fraps is really slow at takin screenies


----------



## Kornowski

If you have Vista and a DX10 GPU, will it run in DX10 all the time, or does it have to be set to Very High?


----------



## ThatGuy16

in vista, its default to launch in DX10 mode, and you get get any settings in dx10 (ie: low/veryhigh)

But if you go to the "games" folder in vista you can right click it and select either DX9 or DX10


----------



## BluePlum

all_out_06 said:


>



Sniping a plane? NoOoOob lol


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I really want to get this game and play it... but unfortunately, my computer would likely explode as soon as I put the CD into the driver.

I need a job and a gaming computer. =[

The screenshots are so...
Well.
Just.
Wow.
I tricked a few people at school when I was on this site a few days ago, into thinking the shots of the trees and the sun, were real photos.


----------



## BluePlum

Same here my computer wont explode tho.... it will melt


----------



## all_out_06

hey now, i was tryin to show off the fancy light beams off the damn plane ok?! lol  looks pretty dont it.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't been keeping up much on the video game world lately. I haven't really played any FPS besides CS in a looong time. These graphics are absolutely amazing. My laptop can't handle those types of graphics but wow... just wow. The most recent game I've played in WoW, and I h aven't played that in over a year.

If I had the money I'd build a new rig just to play these games...

Just imagine hooking up your laptop to an HDTV/plasma an playing those games


----------



## Joe2005

Platinum said:


> Just imagine hooking up your laptop to an HDTV/plasma an playing those games



And buying a new one every six months because you keep burning them up.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Damn, one day I will have a computer that will play crisis...


----------



## newguy5

looks great.  very similar feel to the graphics in far cry, albeit these graphics are better.


----------



## MatrixEVO

newguy5 said:


> looks great.  very similar feel to the graphics in far cry, albeit these graphics are better.



If you've played FarCry before, you would know in an instant that Crysis is by the same makers. I can't wait for Far Cry 2 to come out. It will use an even more updated version of the engine than Crysis, and hopefully it will use all my four cores .


----------



## newguy5

MatrixEVO said:


> If you've played FarCry before, you would know in an instant that Crysis is by the same makers. I can't wait for Far Cry 2 to come out. It will use an even more updated version of the engine than Crysis, and hopefully it will use all my four cores .



yeah i knew it was crytek.  kind of weird they put cry in the names of their games.  actually, although crysis looks better, far cry still looks incredible compared to a lot of more recent games than itself.


----------



## all_out_06

yea they are both made by crytek, but, y is farcry ubisoft, and crysis EA games?, is it whoever wants to buy the rights or somethin???  nad far cry does not compare to crysis..at all lol ive been palyin farcry the past 2 days cuz i just finished crysis and it looks like a N64 game haha


----------



## BluePlum

yesterday I stole my brothers Far cry instincts Put it into the xbox and wow. I played it for couple of hours then i got stuck and in frustration left. I TRIED 20 TIMES TO FINISH A PART OF THE GAME! EVERY TIME SOME GUY WITH A ROCKET LAUNCHER OWNS ME!!!! Games with inteligent AI can get REALY gay. I just hope crysis has a diffuculty level.


----------



## hermeslyre

Not my SS, I just found it.... Floating around. Not familiar, I hope. (I didn't feel like cropping it, sue me) 






Kapow!


----------



## BluePlum

hermeslyre said:


>



lol try and shoot the other bullet!


----------



## Motoxrdude

BluePlum said:


> lol try and shoot the other bullet!



try editing out pictures in your quote 


But damn! That ss is amazing! The landscape looks like a real picture and the fire is *amazing*!


----------



## BluePlum

Motoxrdude said:


> try editing out pictures in your quote
> 
> 
> But damn! That ss is amazing! The landscape looks like a real picture and the fire is *amazing*!



No i like puting the picture im talking about in my thread


----------



## Kesava

is there a crysis discussion thread? lol

or is this it? aha


----------



## BluePlum

the is it lol,


----------



## Kesava

haha ok then.

well i played the demo just before. it was really good. didnt lag at all.

i was running around punching people most of the time becuase i didnt realise you could pick up ammo from dead guys haha


----------



## Nutter

I can't wait to get my new pc on saturday to play this, nice SS!


----------



## Pc_Pimp

I just picked up my copy of the game yesterday and absolutely love it! Are you guys just pushing print screen to get the screen shots? Does anyone know how long Crysis is compared to Far Cry by any chance?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Pc_Pimp said:


> I just picked up my copy of the game yesterday and absolutely love it! Are you guys just pushing print screen to get the screen shots? Does anyone know how long Crysis is compared to Far Cry by any chance?



Just curious, how well does crisis play on your rig?


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Motoxrdude said:


> Just curious, how well does crisis play on your rig?


I currently have all settings at medium and it plays just fine without any problems. I havent tried to go higher on settings yet though. Even on medium settings i think it looks nice.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Pc_Pimp said:


> I just picked up my copy of the game yesterday and absolutely love it! Are you guys just pushing print screen to get the screen shots? Does anyone know how long Crysis is compared to Far Cry by any chance?



Thats great! It is a great game, even separate from reviewing the graphics.

For the screenshots I use a free program called FRAPS. You can have it set to take screenshots once every time you press the key, or have it take one every X amount of seconds. I like having it take one every 10-15 seconds, that way I get many action shots and many to choose from for showing in a thread. It will save them as bitmaps, but I use Photoshop to convert them to jpeg for smaller file sizes when uploading and posting them on the internet.

I never beat FarCry, but it seemed to go on forever. I really just got bored with it and never finished. Crysis doesn't take a long time to play, but it is well balanced for time, and not boring.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Ok thanks, just downloaded Fraps so hopefully i'll get some nice screen shots up some time soon. I loved how long Far Cry was you could keep playing it and playing it because it was so long, i wish Crysis was that long...


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Nice screenies. I personally think that Crysis looks better than CoD4 though. Seeing as I have and am currently playing both, i kind of like the way Crysis looks over CoD4...though they both still look flippin' amazing!


----------



## Geoff

Iluvpenguins said:


> Nice screenies. I personally think that Crysis looks better than CoD4 though. Seeing as I have and am currently playing both, i kind of like the way Crysis looks over CoD4...though they both still look flippin' amazing!


Of course with CoD4 you can max it out and still get 40+ FPS


----------



## Pc_Pimp

I'll have to try COD4 sometime soon its sounds like its a great game.


----------



## Kornowski

Just put the new GTS in, XP; Everything on High @ 1280 x 1024, a constant 25 - 50 FPS 

BTW, my CPU and RAM are at stock for the time being


----------



## Ramodkk

Just wondering, why are Corsair HX PSU's so good? Im considering on getting one...


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Just wondering, why are Corsair HX PSU's so good? Im considering on getting one...



I'm not the best person to ask, but I'll give it a go;

They're modular, which means you only plug in the cables you need.
They've got 3, 12v rails.
They're Corsair


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok, Im seriously thinking on getting a new PSU, something like the HX520 or the GameXStream 700W (leaning towards the Corsair though) because I've been told my Rosewill 500W is just enough for the HD3870...


----------



## ThatGuy16

OCZ! 

What rosewill is it? i would say anything between 26-30a would be OK


----------



## lovely?

yea ocz has gotten much cheaper since i bought mine, gotta love ocz


----------



## Kesava

lovely?

totally offtopic sorry but does that "Make Your Internet Earn Money!!!" link in your sig actually end up giving you money? lol. have you been sucessful with it?


----------



## lovely?

um, with referals i've earned like 20$, not much but bought me a couple sodas and candy lol

on the whole its a great deal, because it cost me nothing... it doesnt slow your internet, and takes only about 1-2mb ram to run in the background...


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> OCZ!
> 
> What rosewill is it? i would say anything between 26-30a would be OK



Its the RD500-2SB and it has 31a if I am not mistaken


----------



## ThatGuy16

It should be fine, if you got the money it wont hurt to get a better one. But im thinking it shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## BluePlum

Ill post some up soon


----------



## Kornowski

I'll get some soon too


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some for you, For some reason FRAPS didn't have the FPS in the corner, but imagine a little yellow 30 and you're good to go!


----------



## Kesava

Kornowski said:


> Here's some for you, For some reason FRAPS didn't have the FPS in the corner, but imagine a little yellow 30 and you're good to go!



hmmm. try pressing F12 a few times.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I get some random major lagg, i think its because its maxing my 2gigs. 

BUT, my other 2 gigs of ram will be here tomarrow 














Yes, i'll get some better screens later


----------



## Kornowski

Just about to install


----------



## ThatGuy16

good!

can't wait for my ram to get here, Crysis sucks running on 2gigs + vista


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> good!
> 
> can't wait for my ram to get here, Crysis sucks running on 2gigs + vista



It does? How do you think 4GB will be?


----------



## newguy5

ThatGuy16 said:


> good!
> 
> can't wait for my ram to get here, Crysis sucks running on 2gigs + vista



blame it on vista!

i couldn't play with fps that low.


----------



## ThatGuy16

i had some of the settings on very high screwing around. IMO anything above 25fps seems smooth. I found the other day that GTA SA caps at 25 fps 

anyway, im going to install some patches and when my ram gets here, it should be sweet


----------



## Kornowski

Patches?


----------



## ThatGuy16

im not sure either  someone told me to install the  performance patches, well im still on the hunt for what he's talking about 

oh, about the ram... 4gb should help it alot. with 2 when i minimize my ram is 99% used! that should explain some of the problems im having.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, that isn't good, Yeah, Get your RAM in! 

Just nearly installed, watching my HDD space dwindle down 

Going out now, so I won't get a chance to play it till tomorrow, lol


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> i had some of the settings on very high screwing around. IMO anything above 25fps seems smooth. I found the other day that GTA SA caps at 25 fps
> 
> anyway, im going to install some patches and when my ram gets here, it should be sweet



I just put 2Gb in my laptop and got rid of the 1Gb Dell RAM.. My FPS in CSS went up by around 20  I killed over laughing... I might put 4Gb in my laptop and then my desktop, too.


----------



## kobaj

I finished the campaign, was pretty fun. Then I decided to play around in the editor. The pictures tell their own story .








































(No, I wont resize them, why are you looking at a thread about crysis screenshots and expect them to be low res.)


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha amazing!


----------



## Pc_Pimp

How do you create worlds in the editor i could never figure it out.....


----------



## ThatGuy16

one thing i dont get, is why 30FPS is so smooth? i sure as hell know you cant play COD4 or most games on 30fps and it be smooth?.. i saw some other people talking about that.























HELP! i can't escape this chopper!!


----------



## kobaj

Pc_Pimp said:


> How do you create worlds in the editor i could never figure it out.....



Its pretty easy,

Manual.


----------



## hermeslyre

ThatGuy16 said:


> one thing i dont get, is why 30FPS is so smooth? i sure as hell know you cant play COD4 or most games on 30fps and it be smooth?.. i saw some other people talking about that.



Depends on the game. I played the COD4 demo, and found it to be smooth around 25-30, most games are like that, in my opinion.. however I played UT3, and it's so fragging fast that even 30 can seem abit slow at times..


----------



## ThatGuy16

Maybe its just the game engine, i like it 

Most people are saying how they hate the crysis gameplay, i think its great.

But i still can't get past the stupid chopper!!!?? any suggestions? lol


----------



## Pc_Pimp

kobaj said:


> Its pretty easy,
> 
> Manual.



Alright thanks!


----------



## kobaj

ThatGuy16 said:


> Maybe its just the game engine, i like it
> 
> Most people are saying how they hate the crysis gameplay, i think its great.
> 
> But i still can't get past the stupid chopper!!!?? any suggestions? lol



If I remember correctly there is a rocket launcher at almost every town there is a chopper, almost if they planned that or something .

EDIT: I could probably help more, but "this chopper" doesnt tell me much when there is like 6 in the game...


----------



## ThatGuy16

the first one you got to deal with lol.


----------



## Kornowski

I don't get the fancy light line things around trees when the suns behind the, I'm playing in DX10 too


----------



## ThatGuy16

are you in XP still?

I just compared DX9 and DX10 in a few difference places. DX10 is ALOT better, alot of features are not available in DX9.


----------



## hermeslyre

I think you're still supposed to get the light outline in xp though.. Do you got all the setting cranked as high as they can go? No I wouldn't think so, try putting the shaders, post processing or particles on very high, that might do it. If not, try the other settings..


----------



## MatrixEVO

Hit the "~" key while playing. Type "con_restricted 0", hit enter. Type "r_sunshafts 1", hit enter. That will give you the light rays regardless if it's being run in DX9 or DX10.


----------



## Kornowski

> are you in XP still?
> 
> I just compared DX9 and DX10 in a few difference places. DX10 is ALOT better, alot of features are not available in DX9.



I'm in Vista...



> I think you're still supposed to get the light outline in xp though.. Do you got all the setting cranked as high as they can go? No I wouldn't think so, try putting the shaders, post processing or particles on very high, that might do it. If not, try the other settings..



I've got everything on High, not very High... Think it'd make a difference?



> Hit the "~" key while playing. Type "con_restricted 0", hit enter. Type "r_sunshafts 1", hit enter. That will give you the light rays regardless if it's being run in DX9 or DX10.



It should have them anyway shouldjn't it?


----------



## hermeslyre

Kornowski said:


> I've got everything on High, not very High... Think it'd make a difference?



High is dx9 and very high is a DX10 setting. I think. Doesn't the Dx10 on XP simply unlock the very high? Just try setting one to very high, then the next, etc. 




> It should have them anyway shouldjn't it?



Well it doesn't, apparently. Give it a go!


----------



## Kornowski

> High is dx9 and very high is a DX10 setting. I think. Doesn't the Dx10 on XP simply unlock the very high? Just try setting one to very high, then the next, etc.



Really? I thought it was DX10 even if you were running it on medium or high? Hmm...

Ok, I'll give it a go!

Shaders would be the one wouldn't it?


----------



## hermeslyre

It could be, i don't have Crysis, so I haven't thought on it, I just remember that being mentioned.

Shaders or Post processing, yeah. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I got it working, I turned the Post Processing to Very High and I had the sun rays thing, but my motion blur went off, so I turned it back down to High, and the motion blur came back, but the sun thing went, lol.

I can only have both if I turn the Post Processing and Shader Quality to Very High, but it gets a bit laggy.

Anybody else have that issue?


----------



## Jabes

is ur cpu overclocked?


----------



## Kornowski

Jabes said:


> is ur cpu overclocked?



Nope, not at the moment... 

Here's a guide if anybody's interested;

http://www.tweakguides.com/Crysis_1.html


----------



## MatrixEVO

I want the best possible framerate/performance/quality ratio I can get. I have Vista so Crysis automatically goes to DX10. What I do is force DX9, and turn it on high, and I make a system.cfg file in the Crysis directory. I put this list in the .cfg file:

r_UsePOM=1
r_sunshafts=1
e_water_ocean_fft=1
q_Renderer=3
r_colorgrading=1

That way, I get some very good looking effects and better quality, while maintaining good framerates and high resolutions.


----------



## Kornowski

What does that do, force the DX10 settings into the High settings on DX9, but isn't really DX10?


----------



## 4NGU$

i thought you had dx10 now danny ?
i was some screenies pwease


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> i thought you had dx10 now danny ?
> i was some screenies pwease



I do, I got it all working now, and it's freakin' amazing!

Some screens coming up!


----------



## MatrixEVO

Kornowski said:


> What does that do, force the DX10 settings into the High settings on DX9, but isn't really DX10?



It's all DX9. DX9 is capable of most very high settings in Crysis, they just disable it so people think they are being forced to upgrade to Vista or a DX10 card with Vista.


----------



## BluePlum

Can i post some medium settings screenshots up?


----------



## MatrixEVO

BluePlum said:


> Can i post some medium settings screenshots up?



Lol, of course. The title of the thread is "crysis screenshots", not "crysis screenshots very high settings only".


----------



## ThatGuy16

MatrixEVO said:


> It's all DX9. DX9 is capable of most very high settings in Crysis, they just disable it so people think they are being forced to upgrade to Vista or a DX10 card with Vista.



There are severel animations that aren't in DX9. For ex. fairly early were you destroy the big boat. There's water shooting out of the sides of the boat into the water, it looks real. I played that part in DX9, nothing was there. I noticed a few small things here and there. I think DX10 gameplay is alot better, steals more FPS, but is worth it.


----------



## Ramodkk

I want to play Crysis with DX10!! lol Thatguy16, hows your comp with 4gb of RAM now?? Have you noticed a big difference?


----------



## BluePlum

Has anyone used a north korean as a human shield while you make a run for the next building because the one your in is getting blown to bits by a tank? or have you grabbed a north korean, ran away with him, Found the biggest cliff, and chucked him? lol. O and has anyone, Opened a fridge, turned on strengh, grabed a food can inside, And then chuck in a north koreans face? lol crysis is basicly AA killing, AA= Asain Aliens.  And Does anyone notice a giant simeralty betwwen farcry and crysis? stuck on an island? alone? o nly contact is a radio? you have special powers, and the baddies are trying to do something bad.


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> There are severel animations that aren't in DX9. For ex. fairly early were you destroy the big boat. There's water shooting out of the sides of the boat into the water, it looks real. I played that part in DX9, nothing was there. I noticed a few small things here and there. I think DX10 gameplay is alot better, steals more FPS, but is worth it.



Did you have the very high settings forced while playing DX9?


----------



## BluePlum

U cant play crysis without dx10......... is lame that way, U cant see the ine detail of chucking a north koren next to a red barrel, Turn on speed an running away, And i soon as he gets up, Turn around with the persision rifle and snipe the barrel...... aahhh yes that fine detail


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> I want to play Crysis with DX10!! lol Thatguy16, hows your comp with 4gb of RAM now?? Have you noticed a big difference?



Major difference. Mostly with games, and i was gettin alot of laggs in crysis because it was maxing out 2gb. Very smooth now with 4, if i minimize crysis with 4gb, 2.7gb is being used. 



MatrixEVO said:


> Did you have the very high settings forced while playing DX9?



no, i had them both set to the same settings to compare.. i havn't tried the very high setting hack with DX9 yet


----------



## Kornowski

I guess that 4GB will help 

here's some;





















Getting a steady 20-30 FPS @ 1280 x 1024

More soon!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I guess that 4GB will help
> 
> here's some;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a steady 20-30 FPS @ 1280 x 1024
> 
> More soon!



nice dan so do you have that rinning in DX10 now?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> nice dan so do you have that rinning in DX10 now?



Ooooh Yeah!


----------



## ThatGuy16

You got the 4gb now, right? It helps the game alot!

I cant stand the motion blur, i have it on medium


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> You got the 4gb now, right? It helps the game alot!
> 
> I cant stand the motion blur, i have it on medium



Yeah, I've got 4GB 

Really!? I *Love* it 

Corey, try the settings that I have, for some reason they work really well, I mean, it isn't laggy, give 'em a go, let me know how it goes


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ill give it a try, your running DX10, right?..it owns DX9...


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Ill give it a try, your running DX10, right?..it owns DX9...



Yeah... Duh! 
I know, it's hugely impressively, amazingly, ingly better!


----------



## ThatGuy16

At these settings it runs perfect. ~20-35fps. Low FPS is smooth in crysis, i like. 

Resized because they were 1680x1050 


























We need a :drool: smiley


----------



## Kornowski

See Corey, now thank me! 
I don't know why, but they work a treat don't they!


----------



## ThatGuy16

It ran perfect with shaders on very high. BUT you can see it slightly in you pics, textures from a short distance looks "dull".. i think High actually looks better.. 

Set it to high, see if you can tell what im talking about?


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> It ran perfect with shaders on very high. BUT you can see it slightly in you pics, textures from a short distance looks "dull".. i think High actually looks better..
> 
> Set it to high, see if you can tell what im talking about?



I see what you mean, like in my first picture, the SMG looks darker, Yeah. I actually prefer it like that 

Any who though, it still looks great!


----------



## Shane

is it me or does Thatguys HD 3870 look so much more detailed than dannys 8800?

im not saying the 8800 is crap guys before you all stary yelling at me lol i would love one anyday but i do see a diffrence in them.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> is it me or does Thatguys HD 3870 look so much more detailed than dannys 8800?
> 
> im not saying the 8800 is crap guys before you all stary yelling at me lol i would love one anyday but i do see a diffrence in them.



Hmph! 

Looks like I'll have to take some more


----------



## ThatGuy16

War!


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> War!



Fine!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Have you been inside the mountain yet?... its a maze.. i finally made it out last night


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Have you been inside the mountain yet?... its a maze.. i finally made it out last night



I don't want to ruin it, so hilight below 

I've just done the part where the Vetol comes into the cave and resques the girl, I'm stuck in there on the lift, have I done it? lol


----------



## Shane

ohh no i started world war 3 

for example look at the pebbles on the floor on Thatguys in these 2 pics and look at dannys,I have an eye for detail and if its not perfect i am not satisfied!

Thatguy:






Dannys:






dannys pics look darker and less detailed.

sorry dan


----------



## Cleric7x9

we really need to see side by side screenshots of the same area, it could just be that that part of the game has less detailed ground


----------



## Kornowski

I think it's becasue we are in different areas, Possibly if I went to the beach, it'd look like that, only one way to find out I guess though, right 

^ Beat me to it!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> I don't want to ruin it, so hilight below



haha, nope your not there yet.. let me know when you get out 

Oh, i have noticed that some textures in the game are less detailed.


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> haha, nope your not there yet.. let me know when you get out
> 
> Oh, i have noticed that some textures in the game are less detailed.



Ah nuts, lol, I've got that to come then! 

Yeah, as have I... Mostly indoor ones?


----------



## Cleric7x9

yeah, the part in the mountain is really hard to navigate, i got lost for a while in there


----------



## ThatGuy16

Same spot as dannys


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it looks as if it's that certain part!

BTW, you did well to get there that quick!


----------



## ThatGuy16

You know it


----------



## Shane

the HD 3870 looks realy good good though and i cant see why people choose the 8800 over it,yeah it may be more powerfull but the HD 3870 looks like its great.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Best $250 i ever spent. Runs Crysis perfectly smooth on those settings i posted


----------



## Kornowski

I think that mine and Corey's shot look pretty much the same... 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Best $250 i ever spent. Runs Crysis perfectly smooth on those settings i posted



Best $440 I ever spent  don't forget it's the UK and things are much more espensive


----------



## BluePlum

I can run Crysis smooth on  medium now, And soon im gonna be able to on smoother. Cooling is a major issue in laptops, So for 40$ i can run crysis on medium lag free ! My cooling pad should arive soon, And for 20$ i bought to mini fans to help


----------



## PabloTeK

Yeah the HD3870's are around £170 here and when you can get the basic eVGA 8800GT for the same price with free shipping off Novatech it's quite obvious that people with go with the power!

EDIT: Because I want to live in the US in the future I looked so see how much a car was, I saw the difference between the basic Honda S2000 and it was £7000 cheaper over there! Now that's one hell of a price difference.


----------



## zaroba

cheaper to send it to the uk from japan/china then to the us 

...probably


----------



## MatrixEVO

zaroba said:


> cheaper to send it to the uk from japan/china then to the us



Actually Japan is closer to the USA west coast, than to the UK, by thousands of miles.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Someone told me to post my screenshots here 

resized a little


----------



## JLV2k5

These are great


----------



## kennebell347

how can you take screen shots in crysis? i just got the game a week ago


----------

